# Mice don't know how to use the wheel?



## PeachnZelda (Feb 23, 2012)

My old mice were very fond of the mini wheel I got but these two just don't seem to understand at all! Is there any way to teach them?!

One of my does is a tad overweight so I figure the exercise will do her good. She does get to go in the ball a lot but a wheel seemed like a good solution for the middle of the night when she's up and I'm not! Do some mice just never warm to wheels?


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Some never seem to, although the young ones seem to get it eventually (can't teach an old mice new tricks!?). It took several of mine a few weeks to get it.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Most of my mice love having a wheel (and I have a small enough number of them to provide wheels for all cages atm), but at least two of my girls are simply not interested. They like to burrow underneath it, and occasionally sit on it, but just don't seem to find it fun when it moves  I think it just varies between mice!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

PeachnZelda said:


> My old mice were very fond of the mini wheel I got but these two just don't seem to understand at all! Is there any way to teach them?!


How big is your wheel (you mentioned 'mini')? Although they sell tiny wheels, they really can be too small even for a mouse. Your current mice might just be voting with their feet :lol:


----------



## PeachnZelda (Feb 23, 2012)

MouseBreeder said:


> PeachnZelda said:
> 
> 
> > My old mice were very fond of the mini wheel I got but these two just don't seem to understand at all! Is there any way to teach them?!
> ...


It's one of these:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Superpet-Silent ... 646&sr=8-1

I suppose maybe it is too small for them, though they are little pet shop style mice. Weighed momma mouse today n she was 25g, n she's definitely the bigger of the pair. Hopefully the babies will pick it up when they've started roaming outside the nest, I do feel like its a good thing to keep them from being bored!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Those wheels are definitely to small for any adult domestic mouse...a wheel should be big enough that the animal is not forced to arch its back backwards in order to run and stretch out on it.


----------



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

Wish my mouse wouldn't use its wheel.....it keeps the missus up all night !!!!


----------



## LauM (Jan 9, 2012)

Mine took a while to get used to the wheel, about 2 weeks, although we have flying saucers as well. I prefer them actually. They're quieter and the mice learnt how to use them in a matter of hours.


----------

